

Ask HN: Anyone know how ICANN works? (gTLD application, 312 pages) - oldgregg
http://www.icann.org/en/topics/new-gtlds/draft-rfp-clean-28may10-en.pdf

======
oldgregg
You have to read a cryptic 312 page document to get in on the new TLD domain
game. What is this "ICANN" and where does all the money go when they release a
new round of TLDs? Seems to me like it's all a game.

------
bombs
I don't think 312 pages is _that_ long for something as big as a gTLD. I
thought there'd be a lot more policy and bureaucracy for introducing new
gTLDs.

